# Dummy Load (Carga Fantasma) 50 / 52 Ω



## intecnica (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola a tod@s

Os dejo unas fotos de mi carga artificial para HF de 52Ohm, 30W.
No hay mucho que decir... 240 resistencias de 12,4 Kohm. Si tenéis problemas en localizar ese valor, simplemente 12K = 50Ohm
¿Porqué SMD? 

1) Se supone (!) que son resistencias no inductivas
2) compacta y cómoda para la insertadora.

Las aletas de refrigeración son además el PCB donde se ubican las resistencias. 






Saludos,
Angel


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2010)

La funcion de un ranurado en aletas es aumentar el area de disipacion.
Si las aletas fueran *macizas*, con ranuras de ese tipo el area efectiva te hubiera quedado mas o menos igual. Pero como se trata de *laminas* de cobre el area* termino siendo menor*  --> El trabajo de ranurarlas fue para peor.

Fuera de eso, es una buena idea. Sobre todo si tenes acceso a un insersora de componentes


----------



## intecnica (Ene 1, 2010)

Fresadoras, tornos, insertadora, horno e inspección óptica de soldadura propias 
 

claro que las aletas son para aumentar la disipación. Este cacharro lo puse con ventilación forzada y pasiva. 

gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2010)

Esta bonito.

Ya existe un post sobre el tema de las "Resistencia de carga" o "Carga artificial", si algún día lo encuentro, moveré este con el otro.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2010)

Si se utilizan resistencias de 1/4W la maxima disipación alcanzaria 60W?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola, las ranuras en los disipadores, en realidad estan reduciendo el area de contacto, pero su funcion es mejorar la circulacion del aire acelerando el intercambio de calor por el mecanismo de conveccion... Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2010)

yo conozco resistencias de carga de hasta 2500watts y siempre utilizan rollos de alambre resguardados en ceramicos bien gruesos y se los varia con un *reostato*


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2010)

Pero su componente "inductivo" es muy amplio! A pesar de que la antena no es una resistencia pura (tiene parte inductiva y capacitiva) se busca en las pruebas sacar esas variables.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo conozco resistencias de carga de hasta 2500watts y siempre utilizan rollos de alambre resguardados en ceramicos bien gruesos y se los varia con un *presotato* o algo asi


Reostato 



anthony123 dijo:


> Pero su componente "inductivo" es muy amplio! A pesar de que la antena no es una resistencia pura (tiene parte inductiva y capacitiva) se busca en las pruebas sacar esas variables.


Cuando se emplean muchas resistencias para lograr una de mayor potencia y se conectan en paralelo, la componente inductiva de estas, también se va poniendo en paralelo, por lo que su valor se va haciedo cada vez más pequeño a medida que se colocan más resistencias, y según la frecuencia se puede llegar a (Casi) despreciar.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 13, 2010)

Pregunta de principiante:

estas cargas se utilizan para simular una antena en radiofrecuencia, al igual que se usan las cargas artificiales en el audio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante:
> 
> estas cargas se utilizan para simular una antena en radiofrecuencia, al igual que se usan las cargas artificiales en el audio?


*Casi.*

Al ser alta frecuencia debes considerar la componente inductiva tanto o más que la resistiva.
Las resistencias de carga para RF se hacen con una forma "Especiál" de bobinado que las hace muy poco inductivas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Casi.*
> 
> Al ser alta frecuencia debes considerar la componente inductiva tanto o más que la resistiva.
> Las resistencias de carga para RF se hacen con una forma "Especiál" de bobinado que las hace muy poco inductivas.


 
Pues las resistencias de la carga hecha por intecnica parecen resistencias SMD normales


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Pues las resistencias de la carga hecha por intecnica parecen resistencias SMD normales


En efecto, lo son, por la forma de construcción de las resistencias SMD la componente inductiva es sustancialmente menor que en una resistencia cilíndrica común.
El mismo intecnica comenta esto al principio del post.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando se emplean muchas resistencias para lograr una de mayor potencia y se conectan en paralelo, la componente inductiva de estas, también se va poniendo en paralelo, por lo que su valor se va haciedo cada vez más pequeño a medida que se colocan más resistencias, y según la frecuencia se puede llegar a (Casi) despreciar.


 
Con eso se podria deducir que utilizar las cilindricas en este proyecto tambien seria una buena opcion??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Con eso se podria deducir que utilizar las cilindricas en este proyecto tambien seria una buena opcion??


Digamos que si es viable.
Pero habría que medir la inductancia final del array para verificar si se encuentra dentro de lo razonable.
O medir la inductancia de una resistencia y calcular cual será el resultado de suma de XX bobinas (Resistencias) en paralelo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2010)

gracias fogonazo por la aclaración...a veces uno se confunde.

saludos.

por otra parte muchachos...creo haber visto en elgun lado el post:

carga fantasma para radiofrecuencia o algo asi...

habria q googlear un poco


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> …por otra parte muchachos...creo haber visto en elgun lado el post:….


En efecto, no es la primera ves que se trata este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/carga-artificial-8-ohm-base-bombillas-25302


----------



## intecnica (Ene 14, 2010)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. Hasta hoy no he podido entrar con algo de tiempo. Pero Fogonazo ya ha respondido perfectamente. 
Esta carga artificial o antena fantasma surgió de la necesidad de probar y ajustar en nuestro laboratorio tanto equipos de radiofrecuencia médica como emisoras y amplificadores de radio de HF (1.6 a 30Mhz). 

Es interesante dotar a esta pequeña carga de un instrumento de medida para que nos dé los valores que estamos midiendo... Osea, unos pocos componentes, un PIC y un LCD y queda un instrumento de lo más interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 14, 2010)

resulta apasionante, pero mis conocimientos en radiofrecuencia son deprimentes, podríais recomendarme algún tema para leer?

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 14, 2010)

Hay muchos libros, deberias empezar leyendo sobre campo magnético, induccion, etc. Ejmplos muy completos los constituyen el ARRL handbook y el Experimental Methods in RF Design (El ultimo estoy loco por conseguirlo )


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

Y por qué la llaman carga artificial, ficticia o fantasma..., etc, si se ve muy real ??. Saludos


----------



## intecnica (Ene 15, 2010)

Por que es una carga ideal y exclusiva para un laboratorio. Una antena es una carga radiante nada ideal, empezando por su línea de transmisión. Si quieres probar el rendimiento de un transmisor con su máxima transferencia usas una carga ideal, por tanto artificial. Donde la línea de transmisión es nula o se podría considerar una fracción mínima y despreciable. Y el elemento radiante no existe ya que, disipas la energía generada en calor. 

Para la mayoría de la gente, una antena es, desde un artilugio molesto a un elemento de Art-Deco con esas formas tan curiosas; siendo la realidad mucho más prosáica. La antena es el final o el principio de un circuito. Es la unidad de transferencia de un campo electromagnético a una corriente eléctrica y viceversa. Una antena es un circuito resonante bastante complejo y eso sin complicarlo con la línea de transmisión. En la antena ficticia no vas a tener problemas de desadaptación de impedancias causada por la línea de transmisión y sus propiedades (es un conductor con una resistencia, capacidad e inductancia), la impedancia que presente la antena según su diseño (y volvemos a tener otro circuito), la adaptación entre el cable y el elemento radiante, el entorno, etc.

y mientras escribo este tostón.... preparo una antenita de plano a tierra para 446Mhz que costará más o menos lo que una cerveza....

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

Ahhh... Gracias.


----------



## Borrajo (Ene 18, 2010)

Prefiero una cerveza, jaja! 

yo tengo de un libro de plaquetodo un circuito de una carga fantasma y un medidor de ROE pero es para audio, si arreglo el escaner lo subo!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola gente como en otro post de otro tema mencione detalles sobre la construcción de una carga fantasma o Dummy load casera y sus limitaciones, en vista del interés de los colegas abro este post especifico con fotos espero pueda serles útil la información aca aportada.
En las fotos pueden ver la disposición de 94 resistores de 2 watts de carbón con lo cual tendríamos un valor final de 50 ohms y una disipación total de prácticamente 200 watts.
Puede llegar a manejar potencias superiores a condición mantener un régimen de trabajo corto 10 segundos trabajo / 4 minutos de reposo.
En la foto pueden ver el detalle del circuito LC serie para cancelar la reactancia a la frecuencia de trabajo " este modelo esta diseñado para trabajar de 200 a 250 mhz.
Hay un par de diodos para medir la potencia aplicada sobre la carga.
Para utilizar esta carga en un rango de frecuencias de 500 khz a 30 mhz hay que eliminar el circuito LC en dicho rango de frecuencias no es critica la disposición de los resistores mientras se siga la norma respecto a rf .


----------



## ManyaCarb (Jun 1, 2011)

Muy buena la carga fantasma homebrew. Se nota que esta muy prolija y bien armada. Se observa en el fondo la carga Bird y el MFJ259B 
Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola homebrew gracias por la excelente información, una consulta el detalle de las bobinas es critico? el procedimiento para el ajuste se realiza con un roimetro o grid dip meter?

Saludos, gabriel


----------



## homebrew (Jun 5, 2011)

Para el ajuste de la bobina lo ideal es un puente de rf que mida reactancia "Jx" , pero de ultima con un wattimetro que sea capaz de medir desde 1/2 watts puede igual ser util con un poco de maña "al estilo sudamericano poco recursos ja ja"


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 5, 2011)

> "al estilo sudamericano poco recursos ja ja"


 si que me siento identificado con esa frase :Z


----------



## homebrew (Jun 5, 2011)

Si es asi mumish13 aca en sudamerica es muy muy dificil llegar a tener instrumental igual al que tienen nuestros colegas de ee.uu o europa, ellos tiene un mercado de equipos de segunda mano muy buena tienen esa cultura, las empresas estatales o los laboratorios venden sin problema o descartan el instrumental "viejo" fijate en e-bay y te caes de espalda con los precios de regalo mientras que aca ni con la plata  en la mano encuentras muchos de esos equipos, em mi pais el ente publico de telecomunicaciones y telefonia estiba los equipos hasta que se pudren o simplemente los venden para fundicion como lo que paso con mucho material siemens y otras marcas de renombre en vez de sacar a la venta al mercado todo el instrumental que no usen o tenga alguna falla igual hay mucha gente que lo compraria y eso al final ayudaria a todos en general.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 7, 2011)

En mi pais existe muy poco interés por parte de la gente hacia la electrónica, y es muy dificil que se vendan cacharros así. Pero veo que en EEUU hacen especies de ''feria de las pulgas'' en donde venden de todo para el publico, incluyendo cosas electronicas que finalmente se las llevan todos. En vez de fundir equipos de radio podria yo llevarmelos y darles una segunda vida un poco mas prometedora de la que iban a tener... Si encontrara algun lugar donde esten haciendo un recambio de equipos de radiocomunicaciones, es que de ahi soy!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 9, 2011)

si asi es aca en uruguay vi personalmente como desmontaron una central telefonica electromecanica " con reles " y tiraban los racks desde un segundo piso a la volqueta de un camion todo para fundicion, y de los racks de microondas ni te cuento porque lloras, al igual que ver instrumental HP y Siemens tirado a la intemperie, pero claro es del estado no se toca.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola colegas me sumo a ud ,Y propongo esta consigna. "porque nuestros estados ,no ponen a la venta estos instrumenntos y equipos considerados obsoletos" O mejor aun, que nos lo regalen a nosotros jaja,mas de uno ,se volveria loco pudiendo ponerles la mano encima.

Hay cosas que me gustan de los norteamericanos y otras que no,pero la posibilidad de adquirir este tipo de fierros es una tentacion muy grande pa mudarse pa esos pagos ,Yo soy un fanatico del los equipos vtr de cinta abierta tipo ampeg o rca etc ,hoy completamente obsoletos,siempre fue mi berretin el tener uno,cada tanto entro en youtube y veo a los orgullosos dueños de estas maravillas ,y sus restauraciones a cero y realmente me da una bronca y una envidia.jejeje

Bueno no se que tendra esto que ver con la carga fantasma ?Bah todo tiene que ver con todo.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 10, 2011)

> Yo soy un fanatico del los equipos vtr de cinta abierta tipo ampeg o rca etc ,hoy completamente obsoletos,siempre fue mi berretin el tener uno,cada tanto entro en youtube y veo a los orgullosos dueños de estas maravillas ,y sus restauraciones a cero y realmente me da una bronca y una envidia.jejeje



y siempre ha sido mi sueño tener un transmisorcito bueno para mi radio... como si nada consiguien los HLLY (chinos) como este:












AAAAAAAAAAW ! que envidia! este transmisor que puse, en mi opinion, es el mejor para el poquísimo espacio que tengo... cabe en la repisa donde dejo los libros en la biblioteca 

[_PD: Favor no hacer alusión a su pregunta ''por que a ud le gustan tanto los transmisores _]


----------



## Blauered (Jun 11, 2011)

Pues están a la venta para todo el mundo, igual puedes confeccionarlo que comprar un HLLY como dices


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 12, 2011)

Aver... confeccionarlo. Me suena a cosas caseras! se me ocurre comprar un híbrido de esos tipo BGY33 y usar un pequeño oscilador pll a 100mW para excitarlo y obtener 22 Watts.. esos hibridos son un trabajo listo para cualquier amateur (=






O talvez usar híbridos de esos que vienen en Handy's y radios de banda corrida de banda civil sería tambien rentable, son aun mas fáciles de encontrar... lo malo es que son de 136-174 MHz, pero podrian trabajar bien en bandas altas de FM (105-108 MHz). En todo caso sigo con la idea del BGY.


----------



## Blauered (Jun 12, 2011)

Efectivamente, hay un amplio espectro de opciones , ahora si que es mas cuestión de gustos y gastos de cada cual, en lo personal queda el detalle


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 12, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Aver... confeccionarlo. Me suena a cosas caseras! se me ocurre comprar un híbrido de esos tipo BGY33 y usar un pequeño oscilador pll a 100mW para excitarlo y obtener 22 Watts.. esos hibridos son un trabajo listo para cualquier amateur (=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola te informo que los módulos de los Handy's de "uso civil" no son ni mas ni menos que uno o mas amplificadores sintonizados con sus respectivas bobinas y capacitores los cuales al menos que tengas las herramientas para modificar los solo trabajan en el rango especificado por el fabricante.Adjunto imagen de módulos de 50w y 5w destapados.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## uhf35 (Feb 15, 2017)

Gente, alguien sabe bien cual es el valor del capacitor que va en paralelo con la salida al instrumento en la típica carga artificial de 50 Ohm para VHF y poca potencia (entre 1 y 5 W.) Porque esto salió de Plaquetodo, y cuando no, declara distintos valores entre distintos emisores para estimar igual potencia con el mismo diodo. Hay algunos lugares en donde se declara 1uF, en otros 10nF, y en el que adjunto, (el emisor de 1W modelo 287 del libro 11), declara 100 nF ??? :\ Apropósito, para este uso ¿OA90 y 1N60 son equivalentes del todo o hay algo más que tenga que considerar?



subir imagenes

Siempre tomé valores razonables, a como se comportan las etapas que siguen, usando el montaje con C de 1 micro; recién hoy veo que hay distintos valores regados por todos los proyectos. Por suerte esta gente no se dedicó a la medicina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2017)

Fijate bien el circuito , R1 y R2 en paralelo son la carga de 50 Ohms de impedancia , D1 rectifica y el capacitor C1 solo es un filtro de corriente contínua para que lo pueda leer el tester en Vdc . . . no es crítico para nada. 
Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2017)

uhf35 dijo:


> Gente, alguien sabe bien cual es el valor del capacitor que va en paralelo con la salida al instrumento en la típica carga artificial de 50 Ohm para VHF y poca potencia (entre 1 y 5 W.) Porque esto salió de Plaquetodo, y cuando no, declara distintos valores entre distintos emisores para estimar igual potencia con el mismo diodo. Hay algunos lugares en donde se declara 1uF, en otros 10nF, y en el que adjunto, (el emisor de 1W modelo 287 del libro 11), declara 100 nF ??? :\ Apropósito, para este uso ¿OA90 y 1N60 son equivalentes del todo o hay algo más que tenga que considerar?
> 
> [url]https://s13.postimg.org/o3qtcmdav/Sin_t_tulo_1_copia.png[/url]subir imagenes
> 
> Siempre tomé valores razonables, a como se comportan las etapas que siguen, usando el montaje con C de 1 micro; recién hoy veo que hay distintos valores regados por todos los proyectos. Por suerte esta gente no se dedicó a la medicina


Hola caro Don uhf35 , puedes enpleyar 1nF , 10nF o mismo 100nF , y  porque no los 3 capacitores ya citados  en paralelo donde cada uno desacopla mejor en un determinado rango de frequenzias y lo mejor sin "molestias" o "envidias"  entre els    
Cuanto a lo diodo detetor es puede sener cualquer de los viejos tipos basados en  "Gemanio" ( 1N34 , 1N60 , OA85 ,OA90 ,  AA116 , AA117) , o lo mas modernos "Hot Carrier" , ejenplo : 1N5711 , BAT85 , HP2800 , etc....
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## uhf35 (Feb 15, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate bien el circuito , R1 y R2 en paralelo son la carga de 50 Ohms de impedancia , D1 rectifica y el capacitor C1 solo es un filtro de corriente contínua para que lo pueda leer el tester en Vdc . . . no es crítico para nada.
> Saludos !





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don uhf35 , puedes enpleyar 1nF , 10nF o mismo 100nF , y  porque no los 3 capacitores ya citados  en paralelo donde cada uno desacopla mejor en un determinado rango de frequenzias y lo mejor sin "molestias" o "invidias"  entre els
> Cuanto a lo diodo detetor es puede sener los viejos tipos basados en  "Gemanio" ( 1N34 , 1N60 , OA85 ,OA90 ,  AA116 , AA117) , o lo mas modernos "Hot Carrier" , ejenplo : 1N5711 , BAT85 , HP2800 , etc....
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias por responder, entonces lo dejo así nomas como lo tengo armado, donde el PLL en solitario denuncia "razonables" 47 mW, lo que más o menos dice ahí que espera el 3866 que sigue en el lineal. Saludos a ambos


----------



## lumin (Ago 24, 2018)

Navegando encontré esta carga de 50 ohm y me pareció bastante  simple esta en chino pero se entiende soporta hasta 7 watts 

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2018)

El tema es que las resistencias no tienen que ser inductivas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2018)

El problema es que entre en resonancia y la líes
Evitar la inductancia mejor que intentar corregirla


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 29, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> Navegando encontré esta carga de 50 ohm y me pareció bastante  simple esta en chino pero se entiende soporta hasta 7 watts
> 
> saludos



Con medidor incluido o como es el circuito que publicastes? lamparita (resistencia) mas capacitor.


----------



## lumin (Ago 30, 2018)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Con medidor incluido o como es el circuito que publicastes? lamparita (resistencia) mas capacitor.


asi la como esta son 4 resistencias en paralelo mas la ampolleta y condensador (ampolleta y condensador en serie y estas en paralelo a las resistencias de 220 ohm) y de los extremos lo colocas a un  pl hembra o a el terminal que usaras, ahora si tienes resistencias de mas potencia por ejemplo de 5 watts hasta 15 watt te soporta  sin problema esta carga fantasma


----------

